# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حس میکنم هرچی میخونم فایده ای نداره

## _Aramesh_

سلام
من تقریبا یه دور کل سه پایه رو خوندم اما زیاد تست نزدم.الان شروع کردم دارم تست میزنم اما همش فکر میکنم کافی نیست اصلا احساس نمیکنم پیشرفتی کرده باشم با خودم گفتم فروردین رو صرف پایه کنم اردیبهشت رو صرف دوازدهم ولی نمیدونم همش حس میکنم اینکارا بی فایده است
شما اینطور نیستید :/

----------


## Gladiolus

سلام
چرا منم همینطورم
دقیقا الانم برنامم همینه تا ۲۷ فروردین از پایه تست و ازمون بزنم
ولی فکر میکنم حس کاذبه
با مرور و تست زیاد تو دوران باقی مونده اوکی بشه

----------


## Colonius

خب الان تست نزنید و فکر کنید فایده ای نداره علاجی میکنه ؟ قطعا خیر ، اگر حس میکنید فایده ای نداره تست بیشتر بزنید

----------


## WickedSick

> سلام
> من تقریبا یه دور کل سه پایه رو خوندم اما زیاد تست نزدم.الان شروع کردم دارم تست میزنم اما همش فکر میکنم کافی نیست اصلا احساس نمیکنم پیشرفتی کرده باشم با خودم گفتم فروردین رو صرف پایه کنم اردیبهشت رو صرف دوازدهم ولی نمیدونم همش حس میکنم اینکارا بی فایده است
> شما اینطور نیستید :/



سلام وقت شما بخیر. مشکل شما ممکنه از هر قسمتی باشه اما حدس بنده اینه که تست به اندازه کافی نمیزنین، یا اهتمام لازم رو به تست ها ندارین.
تست یه رُل بسیار مهم توی جا انداختن و درک مطلب براتون انجام میده. شما هر قسمت رو اگه مطابق اصلش و اصولش تست بزنی، مطمئن باش واست جا میفته.
برای محک خودت، خودت کافی نیستی چون قطعا خطا داری(یا کمتر میگی یا بیشتر حس میکنی). آزمون هایی که مدام از خودت میگیری بهترین مقایسه رو میتونن بکنن.

----------

